# Scart or ..?



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi

I need a longer cable to connect my DVDP & satellite receiver to my new LCD TV. 

Should I just buy a longer Scart to Scart or is there a better connection for Standard Definition?

HD is still some way down the road over here in Europe so isn't relevant for the moment. 

I'll need a new HD DVDP and HD Satellite receiver for that anyway. Probably with new cables.

I have a whole range of optional sockets on both the DVDP and the LCD TV. Including S-video, Video out, Component, optical and 2 x Scart. 

The new cable length will need to be about 6 meters or (say) 18 feet to run neatly. 

I'll probably need stereo audio, as well as video, so my wife doesn't have to run the full sound system just to watch daytime satellite TV.

Thanks. 

EDIT: It seems I don't have a delete option. 
Mods please move this thread over to the cables forum.

edit: by Mod, moved per request.
Thanks


----------

